# Frage zu Krebsschere



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
   Bei uns im Teich wohnen 5 grosse ( 40 cm) und einige kleine Koi, Goldorfen und Goldfische, ein paar Schleihen und ein Sonnenbarsch...

 nun haben wir vor ca. 10 Tagen __ Krebsschere eingesetzt...  ich konnte nicht beobachten, dass irgendein Fisch da dran gegangen wäre, aber plötzlich sind alle bis auf eine weg......

es waren ca. 40 recht grosse Pflanzen.. es gab keinerlei Rest, die auf Frass hindeuten.....

nun zur Frage: Fressen Koi diese doch recht stacheligen Pflanzen?   und vor allem: so schnell?

LG Susanne


----------



## koifischfan (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Bei mir haben sich die Fische über die Wurzeln hergemacht. Und ohne Wurzeln gingen die ein.


----------



## tyler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Schmeiß doch mal Salat rein,dann lassen die koi die Pflanzen in RuheGruß Angelika


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

das mit dem Salat hab ich schon versucht, den haben sie geflissentlich ignoriert    den durfte ich 2 Tage später gammelig rausfischen    mich irritiert, dass die 40 Pflanzen eigentlich ,,über Nacht" verschwunden sind....  ich hab die Fische nicht dran knabbern gesehen und finde null Reste......  hatte schon gehofft, dass die Krebsschere einfach wegen der kalten Nächte wieder abgetaucht wär..    aber die Hoffnung schwindet


----------



## elkop (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

vielleicht sind sie abgetaucht?


----------



## cpt.nemo (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Ich würde zu Fischen keine Krebsscheren in den Teich tun. Ich habe ganz schlimme Verletzungen durch die scharfen Blätter bei meinen Fischen gehabt. 2 kleine Kois sind auch daran eingegangen und der Große hat auch so einige Narben davongetragen.
Gefressen haben die bei mir allerdings nur die __ Schnecken.


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

aha... ich suchte halt was robustes was eben nicht direkt verspachtelt wird...   vielleicht ZU robust... naja... muss ich halt mal gucken, ob un wenn ja, wann die wieder auftauchen...  wenn sie verschwunden bleiben, kauf ich keine neuen...   haben noch __ Froschbiss ( in Koisicherer Zone) und ne schöne grosse Gladostonia, die auch genug Schatten spendet


----------



## pyro (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Bei mir im Teich sind die Krebsscheren noch nicht aufgetaucht... vielleicht sind ja doch noch mehr wie die eine da. Ein Schwund von 39 Pflanzen über Nacht kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*



pyro schrieb:


> Bei mir im Teich sind die Krebsscheren noch nicht aufgetaucht... vielleicht sind ja doch noch mehr wie die eine da. Ein Schwund von 39 Pflanzen über Nacht kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


Einen Schwund über nacht könnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen... aber einen Schwund von Krebsscheren kenne ich sehr wohl 
Hatte ja letztes Jahr von Doris (Springmaus) eine große Ladung... die haben ausgeschlagen, geblüht und waren richtig Klasse.
Davon ist selbst unter Wasser nix mehr zu sehen... 
gelegetnlich taucht mal eine Miniwurzel im Filter oder and der Wasseroberfläche auf... aber komplett ohne Blätter...so wie ein Junger Trieb, der von de rMutterpflanze getrennt und dann gerupft wurde


----------



## Hagalaz (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Also meine sind auch noch nicht aufgetaucht aber Ableger machen die wie nichts.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

was ist damit das die Pflanzen geklaut worden sind
weil 39 stück können nicht einfach so verschwinden oder?
yannik,am freitag 14


----------



## Eugen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Hi Yannik,
hast du schon versucht aus einem 35.ooo L Teich 30 Krebsscheren rauszuholen und abzutransportieren ?


----------



## Springmaus (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

@ Zermaler:  Das ist ja echt komisch 

 Ich werde mal sehn was die Krebsscheren in dem Naturteich machen!
(ob die schon aufgetaucht sind)


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
habe auch 3 relativ große Krebsscheren in den Teich gesetzt und sehe davon auch keine einzige mehr. Unser Wasser ist klar und man kann bis auf den Boden sehen. Weg...hab noch nicht mal Reste davon irgendwo schwimmen sehen. Meine Kois fressen keine Pflanzen, die sind brav . Keine Ahnung wo die abgeblieben sind, vielleicht hängen sie zwischen den Papageienfedern, die wuchern bei mir ziemlich am Teichboden. Vielleicht sind Sie bei dir auch irgendwie in die Unterwasserpflanzenwelt reingerutscht. Ansonsten kann ich mir keinen plausiblen Verlustgrund für die Krebsscheren in 1 Nacht vorstellen.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jemand über nen 1,60 m hohen Zaun steigt um dann Krebsscheren zu klauen.... eher nicht


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*



Springmaus schrieb:


> @ Zermaler:  Das ist ja echt komisch


Hallo Doris,
mach Dir da keinen Kopf drum... mein Teich läuft nun erst seit nicht mal einem Jahr.
Da muss sich erstmal viel einpendeln.
Und mitunter kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass da Krebsscheren verhungern können...trotz füttern.
Ich hatte im Winter einen schönen Wasserpflanzenteppich von 0,5-1qm.

Da ich im Teich selber ja nur begrenzt Pflanzen habe, eben wegen der Goldies und Koi, hatte ich noch __ Hornkraut zugeschmissen.
Das wächst gut... aber neben der Krebbscheren ist auch der Pflanzenteppich verkümmert und nur noch wenige Pflanzenteile bilden Blätter.

Zudem habe ich langsam meinen Filter im Griff und die Menge an Nährstoffen sollte somit auch abnehmen... 
Im ungünstigsten Fall sind sie einfach verhungert, was schade wäre, aber ändern kann ich ja dran nix.


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Da habe ich ja Glück mit meinen Krebsscheren im Teich.

Ich bekam letztes Jahr a, TT zwei Stück, daraus wurden bis Jahresende drei und diese drei haben aktuell 5 junge - somit 8 Stück.

Wie das ganze aussieht sieht man hier am 2. Bild:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/366


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

@ pyro  die sind ja auch noch abgetaucht


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ pyro  die sind ja auch noch abgetaucht



Ich hab auch nie was anderes behauptet... die sind aktuell immer noch unten.


----------



## Piddel (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

meine ( von der lieben Doris erhaltenen ) Krebsscheren sind auch noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht......
Eine kleine Tochterpflanze hab ich beim Fadenalgenkeschern erbeutet. Warum die Altpflanzen nicht zum Vorschein kommen - ist mir ein großes Rätsel weil eigentlich alles an Pflanzen im und am Teich zur Zeit ganz doll wächst.

Schönen Feiertag wünscht
Peter


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

also kann ich noch Hoffnung haben, dass die nicht einfach ,,weg" sind sondern wirklich nur abgetaucht 

und bis in 2 meter Tiefe kann ich noch nicht gucken, dafür ist das Wasser noch zu algig... wird aber jeden Tag besser


----------



## StefanBO (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Meine Krebsscheren liegen auch noch auf dem Grund, bzw. Ausläufer wachsen allmählich nach oben. Wer also seinen Grund nicht sehen kann, möge doch bitte noch etwas warten - zumindest hier gab/gibt es derzeit noch Nachttemperaturen nur knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt


----------



## noa70 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Ich denke die sind einfach untergegangen. Meine liegen auch noch unten rum und sind, da unser Teich keinen Meter tief ist, wenn die Sonne scheint gut zu sehen.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

...hab heute mal nen Versuch gestartet.. hab eine Krebsschere, die ich im Flachwasserberich hatte, an ne Schnur gebunden und ins Wasser geworfen....  heut abend war sie abgefressen...   also haben die tierchen DOCH alle verputzt!!!   hab dann 2 Blatt Salat reingeworfen... witzigerweise haben sich die Orfen drüber hergemacht..


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

na dann mehr füttern würd ich sagen


----------



## Darven (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

oder mehr Krebsscheren kaufen


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

@ Darven


bin schon am ausrechnen, ob Salat oder Krebsscheren auf Dauer billiger sind ;-)


----------



## h-th (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Ich habe schon mehrfach Krebsscheren eingesetzt, da ist nie was draus geworden.

Gibt es da bestimmte Anforderungen an das Teichwasser ???

Gruß Toni


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch 2 Krebsscheren gekauft und hab sie im Teich in die flache Zone eingesetzt. Die waren allerdings sehr mikrig (so ca. 5 -10 cm) und sind erstmal von der Strömung im Teich einfach nur herumgetrieben. Irgendwann waren sie verschwunden und wurden nicht mehr gesichtet, hab schon gedacht sie wären eingegangen.
Vor ca. 2 Wochen hab ich in 2 Metern Tiefe die beiden Exemplare wiedergefunden.
Ich hab meinen Augen nicht getraut, die 2 Krebsscherchen sind zu riesigen Krebsscheren mutiert. Sie messen jetzt im Durchmesser 20-25 cm. Liegen allerdings noch ganz unten im Teich. Wusste nicht, dass die Dinger so schnell wachsen. Meine Kois lassen, welch ein Glück, alle meine Pflanzen in Ruhe, so auch die Krebsscheren. Allerdings füttere ich auch ziemlich oft um sie erst gar nicht auf den Geschmack zu bringen 
Wenn Sie nach oben kommen mach ich mal ein Bild.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frage zu  Krebsschere*

Hallo Toni
zu den Krebsscheren gibbet es schon ganz viele Beiträge hier .
gib mal obenrechts "Krebsschere" ein 

hier steht auch was zu den Wasserwerten.

und Stratiotes aloides gefällt es "in der Gruppe am Besten" .

dh. sie beeinflussen selbst ihre Umgebung 


mfG


----------

